# Show off your Off-Track Thoroughbreds!



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

What was your horses racing name? Does your horse have anyone famous in their bloodlines?? I love race horses, off and on the track!


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I love to show off my Off the Track Thoroughbred, and im proud to own one..they are great horses, they really are!! My horse Hero, came off the track about 7 months ago. He's eight and raced 7 years of his life and was saved from slaughter. Hero is still quite fit, he has been packing the pounds on, but not as fast as I want him to. Hero had down time for 4-5 months but he is super calm and level headed, he does not live up to the stereotype of TBs. Anyway Hero is doing great with his training and we are hoping to do a beginner novice horse trial in October maybe.....if we don't make that then we will event next year! I love my horse so much...it amazes me how awesome these horses turn out to be.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's Molly, my 16hh 6yr old TB. Bought her for myself until I learned she had bone chips in her knee from a slab fracture, had surgery, and her knees collapse whenever she jumps now because of it. I bought her as an eventing prospect, so she'll be my mom's horse now while I look for an eventer. Molly's sooo sweet. Her registered name is Molly's Cat, she's out of Storm Cat.


























































Sorry for the pic overload, I kinda go crazy at the opportunity to post pics of my horses lol!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

This here is Dani...aka 'boo boo Dani' a rescue at our farm. She was adopted yesterday so I can no longer claim her as ours! YAY DANI!!! She is just the sweetest thing. Loves to be groomed and fussed over...if you walk past her stall...you better have something for her! A hug or a treat, she will mug you for both. Dani was raced for 1 season and was very successful until a freak accident caused her to rear and flip in the gate. She broke her withers but because of good bloodlines and a pretty good race record, she was 'put back together' and kept as a broodmare. She ended up with us after a few bad homes and a severe tear in her girl parts that made her unbreedable. She is now the pride and joy of a gentleman named joe. She will spend her days eating down his pasture and getting too much attention. I dont have any great shots of her, but here are a few (those TB heads can be hard to get a good shot of!)

The first is her first time meeting our resident pot belly pig...you can see how well that went over...

The second is a crappy picture of her but the only one I could find that was almost a body shot. She is actually a bit camera shy! You can see her 'missing' withers in this shot


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

Everybody's got some beautiful OTTBs!!


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

*Were 90% sure this girl was raced. We brought as an 8yo Tb- we didn't know the slightest bit of background! But love at first sight and all 

This is Molly




































Yeah lol I love showing her off 

Love the Tb's guys 
*


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I love the pictures! I want one too!


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

Everyone has done such a great job with these horses and they are all so beautiful ! I myself dont have an off the track TB but I always wished I had my own place so I could get a few 

Keep up the good work everyone !


----------



## mct97 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the pictures guys! These horses are so beautiful and elegant! Citrus Wesley's racing name was "Hard Deck" (Weird, huh?) and I know nothing about the race business so I have no clue if he's related to any famous horses. If there's a website you can look up his pedigree on you're welcome to though. We have his pedigree but the names mean nothing to me....he had a pretty successful racing career though. He raced a total of 24 times and placed 1st 2nd or 3rd in several of these.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

This is my fellow.

He is 21, and an OTTB. His registered name is Prime Target and was born and raced in Kentucky. He had a poor racing career, lol - hence that is why he is with me today. lol.

He is quite thick for a TB, alot think he is draft x. He's tattoo'd and stands 163hh.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

This is Annie, my baby girl. Full name is Devils Walker. She had racing career before we bought her but we don't know much about it. I know she ran in some stakes races and was scratched from some too, and in one claim that placed her with the owner who had her before us. Or at least, according to her. I can't find many official records on her career.

Anyway, here she is!

































Alright, so technically she's Appendix. She's still Off the track, and Appendix is more TB than QH. Pssh


----------



## mct97 (Jan 19, 2010)

You guys have some really pretty horses! TB's are so...graceful! And elegant!


----------



## MLP (May 17, 2010)

Ok, mine isnt OTTB. Ive owned this girl for 2 years and she STARTS her racing career in October this year. She is rising 4yo, and is by a stallion called Fighting Falcon, who is by Manila. Her race name hasnt been accepted yet, but will be either Dash of Splash or Paradigm. She is my future broodmare after racing, and will be my main start in promoting coloured throughbreds in Western Australia ( as we dont have many here) so
without further ado...here is "clownfoal"










ahhhh how come my pics wont work? is there someone who can put them up for me????


----------



## MLP (May 17, 2010)

did it work?


----------



## BexnDelta (Jun 6, 2010)

This is Gee-jo He has never raced only showed from a 6 year old all the way till he was 18 then he popped his hip in a show jumping round and he is 17.2hh. He is now 20 and still full of life his registered show name is Geovanty.





































He is so awesome for a tb!


----------



## BexnDelta (Jun 6, 2010)

Whats a OTTB? and gee jo is a very heavy build to


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

this is my girl nakita, track name wish upon a zar. she was started a couple of times, but pulled due to being a bleeder. not sure if she has had much else done with her, since i have only had her a few months. she is 7 years old now. she is currently being ridden western, but i plan to see where she goes with english once i get back to the states.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

BexnDelta said:


> *Whats a OTTB?* and gee jo is a very heavy build to


ottb stands for off the track thoroughbred. basically anything that has raced, or been started is my understanding. please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## BexnDelta (Jun 6, 2010)

what do you meen a "bleeder"?


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

i have had to do some research on it, the best i can find is off of horseandhound.co/uk here is what it says:

A nosebleed – properly termed epistaxis – occurs when any part of the nasal passages (which are richly supplied with blood vessels), throat, lower airways or lungs are injured to such a degree that blood vessels are damaged and blood leaks out.

basically, she cant be worked to hard is my understanding.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Yay! I love showing my boys off

First up is Hugo aka Significant Other 17 years old
I have no idea what his racing name was. I have tracked his brands, but am coming up short as far as his name or racing history. Sorry about the blur!










Then there is Rex aka How Clever 15 years old
Rexy is registered as How Clever. He raced until he was 10. 53 starts for just over $10,000 in prize money. Can't believe they kept him racing so long when he obviously wasn't very good!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Another Hugo  
Here's my fellow. 16.1 and a bit hh gelding, 8 yrs old. Ott October 2009, started work under saddle March-April this year. I got him straight ott he hadn't done a thing, and he's been one of the best horses I've had, cannot wait to get him competing!


----------



## mct97 (Jan 19, 2010)

wow that's a really pretty horse! he looks a lot like a horse we went to see named Silver who was also off the track...


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah Hugo's my baby, love him to bits and he's so talented! Really hoping to get him going at least to medium/advanced dressage before I sell him on and buy my WB once I'm done with uni and have some money again


----------



## ThisSideUp (Jun 11, 2010)

Love the TBs, they all look really beautiful. i don't own one, or any of my own horses  but someone i know does. The horses name is Eddy, and he was reced under Sir Edmund.


----------



## noddy (Apr 1, 2010)

Hard Deck Horse Pedigree

I'm not a fan of Northern Dancer, but I do love Danzig [ he has a LOT of influence downunder through Danehill and progeny ]. But if you're looking at famous relations, he's got the same sire as Big Brown in Boundary, and with him comes Danzig for a grandsire [and then we start getting into the Northern Dancer blood]. Danzig's dam, Pas de Nom, was a good racehorse and broodmare if I remember correctly. Other than that, I don't know much about American racehorses. You've got another son of ND on the dam's side, who's got Buckpasser for a grandsire. Interesting fact - Buckpasser and Damascus, Boundary's damsire, raced each other. And Damascus was a race off winning the TC - he bungled the Derby and came third.

Good luck with him anyway, he's a very cute boy.


----------



## ToHotToTrot (Jun 13, 2010)

I dont have one but there has been an excess of them coming to my barn and people buying them. I think they're cute but a lot of work!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

ToHottoTrot, they sure are a lot of work, and if it's not a real decent one then it makes it seem pointless! Hence I've never really been a fan of them, but couldn't overlook Hugo and he's been the easiest ottb I've worked with, you tell him once and the next time he goes 'oh yeah I remember'. Where as a lot of others will freak out and lose their brain when they're confused.. THAT is the hardest bit!


----------



## ToHotToTrot (Jun 13, 2010)

There was one at my barn named Phineas, he was a looker,and had a great personality. I girl that bought him used him for jumping. Then the found something wrong with the legs and had to take him back I loved him!


----------



## tarebear (May 28, 2010)

Kayty: _Love_ Hugo...how far down the road are you planning on selling him? =D


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

*My TB's, three Aussie, one American!*

Grey mare matured at 16hh, she was only 4yo when that photo was taken, she is almost 15 now, best horse I have ever had the pleasure of owning and riding, we evented, jumped, did low level dressage, did trail rides, went swimming at the beach broke my heart to leave her behind when I moved to the states. Luckily for me she is being leased to a very nice home so she'll be waiting for me when I get back.

Chestnut gelding, 16.1hh, beautiful boy, could be a handful at times huge head in my opinion!

Brown gelding (jumping) 16.3hh, absolute nutcase, so happy the day I got rid of him.

Brown mare - my latest addition! My first American horse. She is 16hh, 7yo and has beautiful movement and a very sweet nature, probably do some low level dressage to start with and see how she goes (she has been sitting in a paddock for 2 years, still getting her back into shape!)


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Tarebear, at this stage he won't ever be for sale (however everything is for sale for a price haha!), he's one of those horses that have found a forever home in you. Definitely the best horse I've owned, he's an absolute sweetheart, I can't fault him. Once I am done with him, and have got him as far as he's going to go in dressage - hopefully a long way off yet! - I think my dad has dibs on him! Of course I'll make dad buy him off me, he's costing me a fortune to keep and if I can get decent money selling him, the old man's going to have to pay me too so I can fund a new one!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Whoops, forgot to add their names, how uncaring of me!!

Ruling Angel "Angel" is the grey mare.

Noble Squire "Squizzy" is the chestnut gelding.

Kruskovac "King" is the brown gelding.

Bit of Energy "Bobbie" is my new brown mare.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Love your grey mare Sarah she is lovely!!! And your American mare looks gorgeous too, need to see some photo's of her moving thanks!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Kayty said:


> Love your grey mare Sarah she is lovely!!! And your American mare looks gorgeous too, need to see some photo's of her moving thanks!


Angel started my love affair with dappled greys, I actually looked at transporting her with me over here to the States as I know I will never find another horse like her! Unfortunately I couldn't come up with the $12,000 to do that  She is being bred to a lovely German warmblood stallion while I am away so the foal will be exciting!

I will definately post some more pictures of Bobbie and her lovely movement soon, not sure if it will measure up to Hugo's though, he is awesome! She was a real find, you should have seen here when I picked her up at the end of April, she had been running wild in a huge paddock with other ex racehorses for 2 years, she looked horrifying! I wanted to call her Betty (as in Betty the Yetti) but everyone thought that was too mean, so Bobbie it is.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Which stallion are you putting her to? 

Hahaha Betty the Yetti I like that! Looking forward to seeing more of her


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't currently own an OTTB, but my old mare was one. Loved her to pieces, but she was PTS a few years ago. We even had the same birthday (except the year)! Bought her as a 5 y/o. She raced for a few years until she chipped a bone. Learned a lot from her.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Kayty: The stallions name is Renegade Z, he is offered through a smallish stud not far from where I used to live. AWESOME showjumper, that baby is going to be something special I am sure of it!

P.S. I am glad someone else saw the funny side of calling her Betty the Yetti he he


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh he's a lovely stallion, you're right you certainly will get something nice out of that cross!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Maddy
I got her when she was 4, she is now 7
LOVE her


----------

